# Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Januar 2011)

*Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt


----------



## Drapenot (25. Januar 2011)

*Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Sehr schade, hätte diesen Kühler gerne auf eine GTX 560 TI gebaut!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

also mir gefällt das teil mal gar nicht und von der leistung kommt er sicher nicht an meinen IzyVision ran geschweige den an den von AC...


----------



## MassL (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Das stimmt ja hinten und vorne nicht, was hier steht, mal davon abgesehen, dass das total veraltete News sind. Hab den Kühler schon seit 3 Wochen auf meiner GTX 570 verbaut und hatte damit absolut keine Probleme. Wer es nicht glauben will, hier ist ein Test (von Mitte Dezember, so viel zu "News"...)
Die neue Grafikkartenreihe findet zwar im Handbuch keine Erwähnung, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass der Kühler nicht darauf passt. Ein bisschen Internet-Recherche hätte das gezeigt.


----------



## X Broster (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

@MassL

Hindert Scythe aber nicht daran den Setsugen 2 für Deutschland jetzt erst offiziell vorzustellen.


----------



## Parzival (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Ich fände es mal interessant welche Grafikkarte man mit so einem Kühler und moderatem Luftstrom im Gehäuse noch passiv Kühlen kann. Für eine GTX460 wird es ja wahrscheinlich nicht reichen. Aber vllt. für eine 450 oder eine HD5770?!


----------



## MassL (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*



X Broster schrieb:


> @MassL
> 
> Hindert Scythe aber nicht daran den Setsugen 2 für Deutschland jetzt erst offiziell vorzustellen.



Wo hast du die Info her? Auf der HP von Scythe ist der Kühler schon eine ganze Weile gelistet und in der dort erschienenen Pressemitteilung konnte ich kein Datum finden. 
Wäre auch sehr schlampige PR-Arbeit, den Kühler schon so lange zu listen und erst jetzt was rauszugeben, kann ich mir also nicht vorstellen. Die Firmen schauen ja auch, dass sie ihre Produkte so früh wie möglich bekannt geben.
Was die Kühhleistung anbelangt kann man nicht meckern. Hab ihn mit einem Noctua-Lüfter verbaut und bringt so im Idle 28°C bei 40% Auslastung des Lüfters. Das Teil mag zwar hässlich sein, aber das gleicht die Kühlleistung wieder aus


----------



## mooo (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Wie gut das hier steht er kann nicht auf einer HD 6950 verbaut werden, aber ich dies vor einer woche getan habe und alles super geht! Und es somit auch auf einer HD 6950 funktioniert. Hierbei sind die Ergebnisse wirklich erstaunlich.

Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Er passt drauf, ja. In der kommenden Ausgabe gibt's neue VGA-Kühler, vermutlich teste ich den Setsugen II erneut mit.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Kompatible für die GTX4**, das kann nur für die 460 gelten. Denn das Teil hat nur vier Headpipes das kann nicht für ne 470/480 reichen.


----------



## ThePlayer (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*



FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> also mir gefällt das teil mal gar nicht und von der leistung kommt er sicher nicht an meinen IzyVision ran geschweige den an den von AC...



Der hat AC geschlagen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

*@ hulkhardy1*

Kompatibilität heißt erstmal "passt". Ob die Kühlung adäquat ist, ist was anderes. Mit voller Drehzahl packt der Setsugen II auch eine GTX 580, aber Scythe empfiehlt das freilich nicht. Daher sind die Karten nicht gelistet.


----------



## PEG96 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

@Marc mit welcher gpu testet ihr denn, denn ich finde man sollte die 5850 mal gegen z.B. eine GTX 470 oder Radeon 6950 machen, denn die 5850 ist keine Herausforderung mehr für die heutigen Graka-Kühler, wenn sie schon 40 Grad gpu temp schaffen. Was mich eigentlich stört, ist das die verwendete 5850 einen sehr niedrigen Stromverbrauch hat, mich interessiert es nämlich, wie es mit den Spannungswandler Temps. Der o.g. Karten aussieht, denn gerade die sind ja der hotspot der grakas, mittlerweile. Das hat mich bis jetzt daran gehindert, einen Setsugen2 auf meine GTX470 zu schrauben. Ich bin mir nämlich einfach net sicher, ob er die Spawas packt, da ich zudem gerne übertakten und overvolten möchte, ich bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich einen Silent Wings draufpacke, falls ich mir den setsugen 2 hole.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Wir werden nach derzeitigem Stand künftig mit einer übertakteten Radeon HD 6970 testen, die HD 5850 ist ab der 04/2011 dann Geschichte. Auf einer GTX 4x0 oder GTX 5x0 wird's mit den SpaWas gefährlich.


----------



## PEG96 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Das ist schön zu hören, du meinst also, dass ich es lieber lassen soll?


----------



## Dommerle (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Wenn der die GTX 570 gut kühlt wäre der vielleicht was für mich...


----------



## MassL (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Also auf meiner GTX 570 (Core@800 MHz, Memory@2050 MHz) hab ich keine Probleme mit den Spawas. Auch unter Furmark getestet, läuft alles stabil.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Thermalright sagt sogar, beim Shaman, das es reicht wenn bei der 5** Serie die SPAWAS dirkekt angeblasen werden weswegen sie keine VRM Kühlörper bei gelegt haben. Die meisten nehmen dann halt übrige Ram Kühler und packen sie auf die SPAWAS. Manche so wie ich modifizieren den TR G2, 480, so das er auf die 570/580 passt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Wo steht das bei Thermalright? Ich habe hier nach einigen Stunden leichte Stabilitätsprobleme und laut Sensor um die 100° Wandler-Temps (Furmark allerdings)


----------



## Brother Kador (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

darauf hab ich gehofft - laut website werden auch die neuen radeons unterstützt - hat mir doch meine neue 6950 er erst gezeigt, wie silent meine alte "krawallsau 275AMP" doch eigentlich ist/war !? ....

Frag mich allerdings ob der Lüfter nach wie vor noch mitm msi afterburner oder ähnlichem gesteuert werden kann?
2d betrieb braucht ja wirklich nicht die selben drehzahlen wie die zockerei, dauerhaft lüfter auf 75 %  wären horror für mich ^^  

Freu mich daher schon auf den Test


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

@Marc, die 100 Grad der VRM's sind überhaupt keine Problem die sind bis 125 Grad zugelassen. Also daher kann deine Instabilität nicht kommen. Würde dir aber empfehlen die 25€ für den TR G2 zu investieren denn das lohnt sich, ist halt ein wenig bastel Arbeit. Du musst die eine Schraubenstange abtrennen, dann ein fünftes Loch in den G2 bohren als Ersatz und zu guter letzt den Grad für die kleinen SPAWAS mit Sandpapier beseitigen so das die G2 Oberfläche gerade ist. Keine Stunde Arbeit! Das mit den SPAWAS und den direkt anblasen habe ich vom TR Support!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Mir sind keine Data-Sheets bekannt, die von 125° sprechen. Hast du welche bzw. TR hat die? Zumal das per externem Sensor auf der Rückseite gemessen wurde, d.h. die echte Temperatur liegt noch weitaus höher.


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Kann man mit dem Setsugen 2 auch eine 5870 auf 970/1330 kühlen?

Wenn ja,hab ich meinen VGA-Kühler gefunden...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

@Marc, ich habe nur die Aussage von Thermalright Support das die VRM's ohne Probleme 125Grad heiß werden können und das solche Temperaturen kein Problem dar stellen. Wo jetzt die maximal Temperaturen liegen, bevor dir die SPAWAS um die Ohren fliegen kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Vielleicht hast du ja Lust es mit deiner Karte zu testen? Hehehehehehh, kleiner Scherz!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Danke, mir ist schon (m)eine GTX 280 wegen zu heißer SpaWas krepiert


----------



## riotmilch (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Ich will mir den Setsugen2 ja auch schon ne weile kaufen, aber ist mir zZt noch zu teuer und irgendwie habe ich auch Respekt vorm Wechseln des Kühlers. Ist zwar ne EVGA GTX460, aber wär mein erstes Mal ^^
Jedenfalls muss ich ne Lösung finden, dieser EE Kühler auf der 460 ist einfach nicht das Wahre ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Im Prinzip ist es auch nicht anders als wenn du einen Mugen2 zum Beispiel einbaust ist fast das selbe.


----------



## riotmilch (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Hab aber den Brocken 
Nee, Spaß bei Seite. Wollte mir ja erst den Gelid IcyVision holen, aber der Setsugen2 hat eben besser im Test abgeschlossen. Nur, wie schon 19273445mal gesagt, einfach zu teuer für mich.

Kann ich den Setsugen2 eigentlich nun an das Kabel der Graka stecken für den Lüfter, oder sollte man die beigelegte Steuerung nutzen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Beiliegendes Poti.


----------



## MassL (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*



riotmilch schrieb:


> Hab aber den Brocken
> Nee, Spaß bei Seite. Wollte mir ja erst den Gelid IcyVision holen, aber der Setsugen2 hat eben besser im Test abgeschlossen. Nur, wie schon 19273445mal gesagt, einfach zu teuer für mich.
> 
> Kann ich den Setsugen2 eigentlich nun an das Kabel der Graka stecken für den Lüfter, oder sollte man die beigelegte Steuerung nutzen?


Das Kabel ist leider inkompatibel zu dem Stecker auf der Graka, somit lässt sich der Lüfter auch nicht über MSI Afterburner steuern, der beigelegte Regler muss benutzt werden.
Hab allerdings nen Noctua-Lüfter drauf gesetzt, der vom Mainboard gesteuert wird^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Wenn der Noctua eine PWN Anschluss hat, also vier Pins, dann kannst du ihn auch über einen Adapter über die Graka steuern. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Gelid VGA PWM Adapter Gelid VGA PWM Adapter 81122


----------



## riotmilch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Danke für die Infos.
*Zupft Blüten an einer Blume und sagt leis "bestellen" "nicht bestellen" "bestellen" "nichts bestellen"............* ^^


----------



## noby_74 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Passt der Setsugen 2 nun auch auf eine Geforce 560 TI? Auf der Herstellerseite ist die Geforce 560 TI zumindest (noch) nicht aufgeführt...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

Passen tut er und in Sachen TDP sollte er locker reichen.


----------



## riotmilch (18. August 2011)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt*

So, hab das gute Stück jetzt und bin einfach nur begeistert 
Montage war zwar etwas schwierig, aber ist zu schaffen und Kühlleistung finde ich einfach spitze 
IDLE ~33°C Lüfter mittlere Einstellung
Furmark Stab-Test ~69°C Lüfter mittlere Einstellung
Hören tu ich das Ding nicht, außer ich drehe voll auf, aber das brauch ich nicht.
Ich frage mich warum ich mir das Teil nicht schon ehr geholt habe, hätte sicherlich meine Graka geschont und ich hätte mir diesen lauten EE Kühler nicht antun müssen.
Von mir gibts ne klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------

